# Engine oil light on 99.5 12v vr6



## v-dub6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I have my engine oil light coming on my vr6. the car has 160k. I run 15/50 synthetic oil and change the oil every 3k. The car drove fine in the morning (traveled 20 miles). Started it up in the afternoon and got down the driveway and oil light and beep started. Oil does not come on at idle or revving in neutral. Light only comes on when in gear. Any suggestions on the issue? Is it a sensor or the oil pump? Checked the oil level and the engine oil is not low.


_Modified by v-dub6 at 2:15 PM 9-1-2009_


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Engine oil light on 99.5 12v vr6 (v-dub6)*

sensor on the oil housing


----------

